# Beer Fans?



## clapping_tiger (Oct 11, 2003)

Are there any fellow beer fans in the house? What are your favorites? Does anyone here homebrew? Have any Beer recipes or ones that include beer? I for one would be interested. Here is my top 5 favorite brews (some are brand specific, others are just the type of beer).

1. Hacker-Pschorr  Weisse
2. Creamy Dark (Leinenkugels)
3. Boddingtons pub ale
4. Sprecher heffeweizen
5. Guinness stout (real good on a cold day)

I am planning on brewing my first batch of beer this winter. I am a huge fan of Weisse beer so that will be my first.

If anyone in interested I will post a few recipes that include beer, like a chocolate silk pie made with Guinness.


----------



## pknox (Oct 11, 2003)

It's hard to put them in order, because it really depends on the mood, but I have a few favorites:

1. Guinness Stout (nectar of the Gods, and the reason why we Irish were never a world power. )
2. Duvel (In my eyes, perhaps the best example of a great Belgian trappist ale, other than possibly Corsendonk)
3. Chimay, either Blue or Red (Another great Belgian -- gotta love those monks!)
4. Sierra Nevada (for chillin' when the weather's a bit warm)
5. Harpoon Pale Ale (Great all-around brew - try the Christmas version if you ever get a chance, as it's really quite unique)

and my bonus pick...

6. Magic Hat (all varieties are great, but #7 is my favorite)

clapping_tiger:

Wouldn't have a problem drinking any of your choices, as they're all top notch as well.  I remember the first time I had Hacker-Pschorr back in college.  I didn't know about how the yeast settles on the bottom, so that last gulp was a bit of a surprise !


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 11, 2003)

I have never heard of Magic Hat. I put a search on google on it and looked at the website, I will have to check the liquor store and see if they carry that here. The "hocus Pocus" label looks a lot like a label I saw in the liquor store called "Purple Haze" Perhaps it is a variant. I saw the hocus pocus is a wheat beer and purple haze is a wheat beer with brewed with Raspberry extract. I like your choices also. Sierra Nevada....aahhhh how could I forget that one. Anyone in particular? I like the pale ale myself.

The first experience I had with "real" beer was in a small local pub and they serve beer in Yard glasses and I ordered a Bud Lite. My buddy kind of laughed and said here I'll order it for you. Try this. I then received a yard glass of Black and Tan, until then I didn't know beer came in any other type but Bud and Miller. I then started down the path of beer experimentation. That was about 5 years ago.


----------



## Elfan (Oct 11, 2003)

Come on guys, you can't beet no name beer from a keg thats warmed up and has sat there for a few hours. mmmmm


----------



## pknox (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *I have never heard of Magic Hat. I put a search on google on it and looked at the website, I will have to check the liquor store and see if they carry that here. The "hocus Pocus" label looks a lot like a label I saw in the liquor store called "Purple Haze" Perhaps it is a variant. I saw the hocus pocus is a wheat beer and purple haze is a wheat beer with brewed with Raspberry extract. I like your choices also. Sierra Nevada....aahhhh how could I forget that one. Anyone in particular? I like the pale ale myself.*



Yes...Purple Haze is one of the "flavors" Magic Hat puts out.  It's based in Vermont, which is where I first had it, but my local liquor store usually has at least one or two of the varieties in stock, so I pick it up when I get a chance.  The #7 is a bit of a secret recipe, but they do tell you that there is a "hint of apricot" in it on the label...trust me, it tastes better than it sounds!  I'm not sure of the name, but here is also a variety with a wizard on the label - it might actually be just called "Magic Hat" - that's quite good as well.  Haven't had the Purple Haze yet, but it sounds good - I'll have to try it if it comes in.  For the SN, I meant the pale ale as well.  Very smooth, very drinkable.  Just makes me think of cool summer evenings.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 11, 2003)

1. Stroh's
2. Molson Golden
3. Belhaven Scottish Ale
4. Anchor Steam 
5. Kirin (back when it was imported from Japan rather than Canada)


----------



## pknox (Oct 12, 2003)

Anchor Steam is good stuff.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Come on guys, you can't beet no name beer from a keg thats warmed up and has sat there for a few hours. mmmmm *



I've been to my fair share of those types of parties.


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 12, 2003)

1.  McEwan's Scotch Ale
2.  McEwan's IPA
3.  Belhaven St Andrews
4.  Caledonian Golden Promise
5.  Traquair House Ale (by far my favorite, but at the price, it's a rarity)

6.  SkullSplitter
7.  Belhaven Wee Heavy
8.  Belhaven Scottish Ale

9.  Beamish - my opinion...by far the best irish stout...makes Guinness wonder what they did wrong

10.  Old Peculiar
11.  Boddington's
12.  New Castle (good standby...unfortunately I have a taste for rare ale...and New Castle is found most places nowdays)

13.  Duvel...love the stuff

United States (hope you're sitting down)

Blacked Voodoo
Crimson Voodoo

Anything from the Stone Brewing company.  Most other American beer I can't stand.  American Breweries view the all-mighty dollar before quality and keeping chemicals and crap ingrediants out.  Sam Adams comes to mind...the "phantom brewery"...nothing more the bottles and labels.  They don't even make their own beer.  Most American breweries would be shut down in Germany...due to their quality laws.  Wish something like that would happen here.

more later...have to run some errands  

Cider anyone?  Strongbow is geeeeewd


----------



## pknox (Oct 12, 2003)

Good choices!  There's actually a cajun restaurant near me that serves the Voodoo beers...they are quite good.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 12, 2003)

In WWII Americans learned to enjoy cheap beer out of nessesity; unfortunantly, Kids will either drink what there parents drank or opt for the cheap buzz of a strong malt licqor(sp). The rest of the world just gazes at us in wonder. As we all should know, life is too short to drink cheap beer!

A few of my favs are...

Widmere and Red hook Heffeweisen
Black hook
Anything wheatbased will do actualy
A new fav is Guinness draft in a botlle 
Red Hook (or any) Rye beer is pretty good too


----------



## Shodan (Oct 12, 2003)

If in Canada.......or select places in the US..........have a Kokanee........yum!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## pknox (Oct 12, 2003)

When I was in Canada, I didn't mind Boreal either.  Pretty good, and it seemed like it was available everywhere.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 13, 2003)

I love half and half's
Half Guiness, half Harps. Oh what a lovely combo.:drinkbeer . Now how about that Chocolate Silk Pie recipe.


----------



## qizmoduis (Oct 13, 2003)

In my area, there's a local brewery named Yeungling that makes my favorites:

1. Yeungling's Black & Tan
2. Y's Lager
3. Y's Porter

Then Killian's Red.


----------



## pknox (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by qizmoduis _
> *In my area, there's a local brewery named Yeungling that makes my favorites:
> 
> 1. Yeungling's Black & Tan
> ...



Ah, yes.  They make good stuff, and if I am correct, they are the oldest brewery in America that is still in operation.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *I love half and half's
> Half Guiness, half Harps. Oh what a lovely combo.:drinkbeer . Now how about that Chocolate Silk Pie recipe. *



Sorry, Haven't had much time the past few days. I will post it when i get home from work today. I promise.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 14, 2003)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 14, 2003)

I got this out of a book I had, called Beer for Dummies. I got this one when I got interested in the different types of beers available. It is a pretty good read. Serve this up at a party sometime and don't tell anyone the "secret ingredient" and sit back while they try to figure it out.

Ingredients
-12 ounces of Semi-Sweet chocolate chips
-24 Large Marshmallows
-2/3 cup of Guinness (or your favorite Stout Beer)
-1/3 Cup Heavy Cream or Evaporated or Condensed skim Milk ( I use Heavy Cream)
-pinch of salt
-1 teaspoon vanilla
-1 tablespoon bourbon or cream de cacao (optional - I don't use)
-1 ready made graham-cracker crust
-whipped cream and some shaved chocolate or nuts for garnish

1. Place Chocolate chips, marshmallows, and salt in a blender.

2. In two separate saucepans, heat the stout and heavy cream until very hot *but not boiling* (don't heat them together in one container, or the cream will curdle.........Yuck!)

3. Pour the Stout and cream into the blender and blend on medium for 1 minute. Add the vanilla and Bourbon (if you are using it), and continue to blend until very smooth.

4. Pour the mixture into the crust and refrigerate for 4 - 6 hours until firm. Add Garnish and enjoy.

____________________________________________________

A good way to get excellent beer flavor into your brats, is soak them all day and Parboil them in your favorite brew before grilling. Do it overnight for the best beer taste.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 14, 2003)

Now that sounds good. I'll make it on Thursday and let you know how it turns out. Thanks.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 14, 2003)

Enjoy, another good thing is that it only uses 2/3 of a cup of stout so you get to drink the rest. :drinkbeer   There is a lady I work with who always brings in a beer dip. I have never made it but she told me how to make it one time and it is real simple. It is awesome with pretzles. :cheers:

cool, lots of smilies to go along with this thread.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 14, 2003)

Beer Mop

For those of you who know true BBQ, not just grilling but it is good for grilling too. Here is a beer mop to mop on your favorite red meats.

Just combine these ingredients plus whatever else fits your taste and warm it up and mop it on as you BBQ

12 oz of your favorite beer
1/2 cup Cider Vinegar
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup corn oil
1/2 medium onion chopped fine
2 garlic cloves minced - I just smash 'em
1 tablespoon worcestershire sauce 
between 3 to 50 dashes of Toabsco sauce depending on taste
add your favorite seasonings


----------



## pknox (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 15, 2003)

How could I have left Fraoch out of my list!

I'm so ashamed


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 15, 2003)

See:  http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/beer.htm

As our site says, it goes well with Adobo...

Seriously...(in no particular order)

1. Guiness Stout
2. Killian's Red
3. Bass Pale Ale
4. Lindeman's Kriek Lambic Beer
5. Singha (with Thai food)
6. Corona with lime and salt (with Mexican food)

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 15, 2003)

I keep seeing Killians pop up on lists.  An Irish Red brewed by Coors....*sigh*


----------



## pknox (Oct 15, 2003)

But Guinness keeps popping up as well, so there is hope...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 15, 2003)

...I prefer Molsons.


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 15, 2003)

When I was a kid of 17 or so, I spent a summer canoe camping in Ontario's Lake Temagami region, and points north.  One trip took us some 500 miles north, to one of the rivers emptying into James Bay.  Although most of this area was pretty wild, there are roads traversing the region to the outposts and reservations scattered throughout the area.  While finishing up a portage, we came across one of these roads, and, against all odds, a couple of guys in a truck on their back home.  I forget the favor that we did for them (probably something like helping to move a deadfall) but I'll never forget how they pulled back the tarp to reveal several cases of Molson Golden ale.  After an hour in one of Canada's northern lakes, those beers were pretty cold, and they tasted pretty good after several weeks of wilderness camping.

True story.  

Anyway, the mention of Moson's sparked that memory - sorry if I wax poetic.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## arnisador (Oct 15, 2003)

Send Molsons a letter--maybe they'll use you in a commercial!

We have a recently revived local beer that went out of business decades ago. I've tried it, and am indifferent.


----------



## jkn75 (Oct 16, 2003)

Here is a great place to sample different brews from around the world: The Flying Saucer. Hopefully you are close to one.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lhommedieu _
> *When I was a kid of 17 or so, I spent a summer canoe camping in Ontario's Lake Temagami region, and points north.  One trip took us some 500 miles north, to one of the rivers emptying into James Bay.  Although most of this area was pretty wild, there are roads traversing the region to the outposts and reservations scattered throughout the area.  While finishing up a portage, we came across one of these roads, and, against all odds, a couple of guys in a truck on their back home.  I forget the favor that we did for them (probably something like helping to move a deadfall) but I'll never forget how they pulled back the tarp to reveal several cases of Molson Golden ale.  After an hour in one of Canada's northern lakes, those beers were pretty cold, and they tasted pretty good after several weeks of wilderness camping.
> 
> True story.
> ...



I am sure you meant 21 *cough* yeah that's it *cough* 21. We don't want to support underage drinking or anything.  Besides the people at Molson's would want it that way


----------



## pknox (Oct 16, 2003)

Is it 21 in Canada too?


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 16, 2003)

19


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 16, 2003)

Old Style
Pabst Blue Ribbon
Blatz
Meister Brau

Whatever I can get a 6pack for about a 1.99 for.

YAY BEER!


----------



## pknox (Oct 16, 2003)

Technopunk: I hear ya!

When I first went to college, I remember I was at a Thursday night party and had a brew called Olympia  for the first time.  I had never even seen it, so I thought it was some kind of exotic microbrew (I guess the fact that it tasted exactly how I guess stale monkey pee would didn't clue me in - granted, I wasn't too bright back then, either  ) - that first weekend, I saw a dumpster full of it - real exotic. 

I went to the liquor store a couple of weeks later, and saw that a case of Coke was $7, and a case of Olympia was $5.99.  For 30 cans.  Woohoo!


----------

